# JDgreen18 2020 lawn journal



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello all wanted to start a new journal for 2020 no plans for any renos ATM. Still need to finish the irrigation for the end of my driveway and may do that this spring. After that I might this fall remove some trees and do a reno on the last half of my driveway area. I will keep my journal for my fall reno of Last Year but will retire the 2018 journal. Ok on with it....
I did my spring clean up raked up all sticks and twigs cleaned out flower beds and did a quick mow with my rider to collect all the debris left on the lawn. My tttf/kbg areas are green but my all kbg area is still partly dormant. Applied my pre m last weekend. I took a soil test of my 3 areas and sent it to waypoint. My CEC has gone up in all areas, ph still low and will be putting lime down this weekend. Going to attach is my soil sample here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much lime did you use last year? You should use calcitic lime and SOP for the low K.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> How much lime did you use last year? You should use calcitic lime and SOP for the low K.


I did use calcitic lime. I did 2 apps at about 10 pounds per 1000...Waypoint is recommending about 50 pounds/1000. I have SOP plus Xgreen which has a good amount of SOP in it, I plan on addressing the K level for sure. Thanks for your input.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

For comparison this is my soil test from last Aug @g-man


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Laid my first strips of the season. It's not totally woken up yet but it's getting there. I put down some Xgreen after the mow at .4/1000


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Lawn finally waking up after the last week warming up. April Temps have been below normal here in Ct. Anyway did a mow and played with the pups a little in the yard yesterday. Now they are talking possibly snow tomorrow smh...


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I extended my bed today. Just cut it in for now will go tomorrow to see what I want to plant there.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That is a nice, tight bed edge! I'm curious, what are the growing conditions in the bed area (light, moisture, pH, etc.)? I love the balance between the lawn and garden, so I really enjoy when folks add gardens to beautify the property. I think the gardens/beds really contrast the lawn for a cohesive design, and make both pop.

If you mix annuals and perennials, you can have color throughout the season, with taller plants in back. You have a clean palette to work with, so take your time. Don't feel the need to fill the bed in one season. You could add a trellis for roses or grow sunflowers against the fence, or so many other options. Maybe an English garden? Please check out our TLF counterparts in the UK for ideas. They have beautiful lawns and gardens.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Great bed edge architecture!

What'd you do with the sod?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Chris LI I usually do a mix. Some that stay green all year some that flower, grasses(love the grasses) daliahs will be in there. In the corner gets pretty good sun, the area against the fence has more shade.
@Green Thanks I laid it out with a hose then cut the edge with a spade then dug it out, I'm feeling it today lol. Some of the sod wasn't that great next to the fence, all the good sod I relocated to the end of my driveway.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @Green Thanks I laid it out with a hose then cut the edge with a spade then dug it out, I'm feeling it today lol. Some of the sod wasn't that great next to the fence, all the good sod I relocated to the end of my driveway.


That's cool. I always like reusing the sod. But I have gotten myself into trouble in the past, spreading Poa Triv around without knowing it. It comes from the lawn, comes from seed, comes from animals/birds...anywhere ot doesnt come from?

Btw, I haven't gotten to read you question yet in my inbox...I am going to have to clear old messages out first to read my newest messages. But I am dealing with some personal stuff currently and probably won't be able to see/use the computer for a couple of days as a result. Once i can, I'll read it and get back to you.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally finished all my beds....


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking good dude.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

The beds with the fresh mulch look sharp! @JDgreen18 your pH has actually decreased further for the front area, why do you think that is? What lime did you apply? Like solucal? What's your plan for this year? I am also planning to get some lime for my lawn (pH 5.8) so recommended 50lb/M so maybe together we can do a bulk buy?

As a side question how much K did you apply last season and what are you using apart from the Xgreen?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats on finishing!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@JDgreen18 any updates on the front lawn? I'm going with the same mix as you for my reno this year I believe. Mazama, bewitched, and bluebank.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@JDgreen18 two Pomeranians?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> @JDgreen18 two Pomeranians?


A pom and long haired chihuahua


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > @JDgreen18 two Pomeranians?
> ...


Gotcha. The chihuahua looks like a Pom in that pic as well. Had two Poms previously - small dogs but lots of fun to have around.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> @JDgreen18 any updates on the front lawn? I'm going with the same mix as you for my reno this year I believe. Mazama, bewitched, and bluebank.


Its doing really well. I used those 3 kbg plus sss tttf mix.


This is the only recent pic I have ill post some tomorrow


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

uts said:


> The beds with the fresh mulch look sharp! @JDgreen18 your pH has actually decreased further for the front area, why do you think that is? What lime did you apply? Like solucal? What's your plan for this year? I am also planning to get some lime for my lawn (pH 5.8) so recommended 50lb/M so maybe together we can do a bulk buy?
> 
> As a side question how much K did you apply last season and what are you using apart from the Xgreen?


I forgot about your reply. I applied a product from site one. It's made by a company called Turfcare. I attached a pic of the label. I'm going with the full bag rate spring and fall and see how it goes. Full bag rate is like 12 pounds/1000. I REALLY liked the response the lawn made this spring when I put it down. Solucal is a good product and may switch to put more out after my soil test next spring.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I was not planning to do any renos this year but I got the bug again. My neighbor and my property are both back lots. mine is furtherest back and I drive by thier house when going up my driveway. They are older and don't really take care of their yard anymore. I have been mowing the strip between our properties its about 8000 square feet. It's basically weeds and sandy dirt and is brutal to mow. It also destroys my blades. Anyway I talked with them and I'm going to redo the area I already started removing some bushes. 
I was torn on which way I was going to go I could put a fence up so I don't have to look over there every time I go down my driveway, but like the openness and really think it will make my yard look better...
My plan is to install irrigation but just on my side ill let it shoot over to get most of the area. Going to install 3/4 zones *its about 250'×30') Going to use a hunter node to make the onstall easier. I want the area to look good but its not going to be as high maintenance. Going to use tttf and maybe a little kbg but want this area to be as drought tolerate as possible. More to follow...
Here are a few pics


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice project! That's pretty cool. I've been researching drought tolerant TTTF lately, and as you might guess, some of the older cultivars (not as dark green or as dense) are actually more durable/heat/disease tolerant in some cases.

There are also some solid, in some cases, older KBG cultivars that do well mixed in (5% KBG should be more than enough for this project) and have similar traits. I hear good things about Quartz, for instance, and I experimented with Baron (maybe a bit too old). Mountain View Seeds also has good info in their videos about Fesmuda and Bluemuda, and they have some KBG cultivars that are a bit lighter green than mix well with Bermuda. I'd imagine those would go with older TTTF well, too. Also, the Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT series.

Also looks like you've been researching the irrigation equipment, too. I know I look at the Hunter website a couple of times a month to learn about new and existing products.

A repeating triangular pattern of rotor heads might work, with some forming the base of the triangles placed along the edge of your driveway doing 180 degree patterns, and every other head at the border of your/their yard in the middle of the strip doing 360 degrees with the adjustment screw screwed down partway. That way, with the right nozzles in the right heads, 2/3 of the water goes to your side, but the heavy duty utility TTTF gets enough to get by. The triangular pattern is actually what I see recommended for areas that shape. If someone else moves in someday and you want to change it for whatever reason, you can just reset the 360 heads to 180 degrees, and screw down the throw of the heads on your driveway edge so they don't throw as far anymore, and not have to move stuff most likely. And of course change some nozzles. And if you want to throw as much water to their side to make it equal to yours, you can do so with nozzle swaps (but not quite as good coverage as on your side...there will be some spots that get less water.

If you want to go all out, you could do a square pattern. But you have less leeway for nozzle changes and adjusting the balance of water between both properties that way, because you'll basically max out each zone, and then get stuck with whatever coverage results.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green I ordered most of my irrigation parts. There are 2 issues with putting heads in the middle. One my property line is much closer to my side and two it goes up on an angle. Meaning I may have 10 feet at the bottom but only 5 at the top. My thought is since its 30' wide to keep all the heads on my edge and spray the heads over. I was thinking the first 2 heads on each side making them 30' apart so i would get head to head plus get full spray to the other edge without over shooting the side edges. Then go only 20' for all the middle. This would give me 12 heads and pretty decent coverage. If the house is ever sold ill just set the spray pattern for closer coverage. I'm also using I20 heads so I can always turn off heads individually.
Thoughts?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

With the I20s rated for 30 feet, it's a little optimistic. You could probably get 25 feet though. That would mean you'd want to space them 25 feet apart to make sure they're head-to-head. Personally, I find 30 feet is a stretch. You can put them up to 5 inches or so from the edge if you want, so they don't get damaged by a snowplow or something.

Can you do constant spacing? Maybe a head every 25 feet, with all 1.5gpm nozzles except for the end ones that are doing 90 degrees, would do it.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> With the I20s rated for 30 feet, it's a little optimistic. You could probably get 25 feet though. That would mean you'd want to space them 25 feet apart to make sure they're head-to-head. Personally, I find 30 feet is a stretch. You can put them up to 5 inches or so from the edge if you want, so they don't get damaged by a snowplow or something.
> 
> Can you do constant spacing? Maybe a head every 25 feet, with all 1.5gpm nozzles except for the end ones that are doing 90 degrees, would do it.


The I20s are rated from 17 to 46'. I have them currently and they throw 30 pretty easy with 2 gallon nozzle. I am going to use the 6 gpm that my main system uses. That means 3 heads per zone with a 2 gallon nozzle. Once I get the heads im going to set up zones with pvc to see how it performs. I had a few rainbird 425a but with 3 gallon nozzles, I am only able to run 2 at a time with them.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, with the bigger nozzles they throw pretty far. I actually have a green 6 gpm nozzle in one head, and supposedly it could reach 37 feet if not dialed down. The blue 1.5 gpm is rated for 31 feet at 45 psi. But the 2.0 will extend that to 34. Best to space them a little closer if you can, ideally.

I've even used an 8 gpm nozzle in a head attached to a garden hose.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I finished taking out the bushes along the driveway. Also did some measuring after getting the dimensions of my property from the town. My property goes over about 10' more than I thought. I will take @Green advice and put heads on my edge and in the middle doing 360, this way down the road I can turn them back to my side. Took a pic of the cleared out area.




I also mowed the back yard today and laid some stripes....


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Love chekcer board, love big yards! It's addictive looking at it...
More tea? :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice.

What are those sprinklers with PVC pipe?

Also, Costco put away the Green Max early again this year?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Nice.
> 
> What are those sprinklers with PVC pipe?
> 
> Also, Costco put away the Green Max early again this year?


Green max is gone at least in my building...
I made a few above ground sprinklers to help with coverage on the right if my driveway. The bottom half I only have heads on one side. Plan on finishing that next spring.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> I made a few above ground sprinklers to help with coverage on the right if my driveway. The bottom half I only have heads on one side. Plan on finishing that next spring.


Are those impact heads?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a few above ground sprinklers to help with coverage on the right if my driveway. The bottom half I only have heads on one side. Plan on finishing that next spring.
> ...


No those are spray heads...i have some with rotors as well


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have ordered my seed. Im going with a 4 way tttf mix of..
4th Millennium 
Traverse2 
Regenerate 
Titanium 2ls
I do have some kbg 3 way mix of mazama bluebank and bewitched but I'm leaning to just do all tttf on this reno. It will come up faster and tttf overall has better drought tolerance. Even tho I am installing irrigation my plan is for it to be a lower maintenance area than other parts of my property.
I ordered all parts for irrigation install should be in this week.
My seed down date is from mid to late August. 
Plan on spraying glyphosate by next week at the latest. I am bring in some topsoil to make things nice and level.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So glad your garage wasn't the one that exploded from lightening!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Did a mow today lawn was getting quite shaggy as I have been trying to not mow from the crazy hot weather we have been having. I mowed on the mowers highest setting...


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Getting my morning fix...took my coffee out on the patio, I can sit and watch the sprinklers for hours



[


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

beautiful view to have with your morning coffee!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

looks great. keep it up


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Update on the reno down my driveway...
Nuked it
York raked to loosen soil and get rid of roots and weeds.
Spread 20 yards of top soil to a almost ready grade.
Maped out the irrigation placement of heads and valve box.
Tomorrow I will start digging the trenches to install the pipes.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Pete1313 said:


> beautiful view to have with your morning coffee!


Only maybe second to yours. Awesome looking lawn @JDgreen18


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today I installed a hunter hydrowise pro hc 24 zone wifi controller. I replaced my hunter pro c 16 zone controller. The 6 new zones down my driveway are working I just need to tweak the heads a little before I seed. I have 9 large oak trees being removed on the right side of my driveway which im pretty excited about. Date for the tree removal is set for Aug 27th so my seed down date for the left side of my driveway reno area will be sometime the week after.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Got hit with a tornado today 2 trees on the house and 1 on the truck. Lots of other damage. Ugh i was getting trees down today before the storm too.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Wow sorry to hear that. Hope you and your family and friends are all ok.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@JDgreen18, wow. Sorry to see the damage. Last storm, we had a bunch in my town down the street from me down on houses. Thankfully everyone pretty much got everything fixed up now. I know it got really bad in your area today. Did they confirm yet that the damage in your area was a tornado rather than straight-line winds, or did you know it because of what you saw and heard? Looks like the power lines got taken down, too. There were also trees down on the highway near you, on the news. At least everyone is ok...hopefully the damage you and your neighbors had can be assessed and repaired soon. Keeping you in my thoughts, and hopefully we will still get to meet up and exchange ideas and stuff by the end of the Summer. Hang in there, man.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow man, I'm so sorry to read and see this. I hope you and yours are alright.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I echo what others have said, sorry to see this and hope everyone is alright. I heard the storm was strong in other parts of the state but didn't realize how bad. Best of luck with a speedy clean up.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh, man! I hope you all are ok, and can get the damage to the house and truck remedied soon.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been super busy with clean up and repairs but did finish that reno between mine and my neighbor. I already had all the materials and didnt want to have bare dirt for the winter.
Yesterday was day 15 and my first mow. This was the first reno I did without top dressing the seed, no peat moss. I used my landscape rake on my tractor to lose the soil after pretty heavy compaction from all the heavy equipmentfrom tree clean up, seeded, fertilized and ran over the seed with my tractor. I did use a new product from lesco called carbon g. Its a biochar compost mix, I applied at a hight rate of 50 pounds per 2000sf. 
Anyway here is a pic from yesterday


Seed
4th Millennium 
Traverse2 
Regenerate 
Titanium 
Bewitched 
Mazama 
Bluebank


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@JDgreen18 how is the reno?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> @JDgreen18 how is the reno?


Hey g-man the reno came out very good actually. I handled this reno very different than others i have done. Due to being super busy with other projects due to the tornado I spent less time babying it. No top dressing at seed down. I also only spoon feed it twice besides the first fert app at seed down. Anyway I took a few pics today, needs a mow but still looks pretty good.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@JDgreen18, how's the end of season lawn wrap-up and recovery of the yard and home going? Back to normal by Spring? How'd you like the Lesco Carbon-G? Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> @JDgreen18, how's the end of season lawn wrap-up and recovery of the yard and home going? Back to normal by Spring? How'd you like the Lesco Carbon-G? Happy Thanksgiving.


Hey Green things are ore progressing on my home. I'm hoping to be all set with my home by January but not going to hold my breathe lol.
I will need to reno my front and right side of my driveway. Next year as it got destroyed from all the trees and heavy equipment for the clean up. 
I thought the Carbon g was a good product and am going to include it in my schedule next year. I will probably use it again during a reno as well.
As far as the lawn wrap up I didn't give it nearly as much attention as I normally do been to busy. I only ferted the backyard once since September, no pre-M, no lime and no spot spraying for weeds.. Backyard still looks pretty good tho.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@JDgreen18, sounds good. You've made lots of progress. Keep it up, and stay well.

I'm experimenting with a new one-application fertilizer formula for spoon-feeding/winterizing that I came up with. Testing it out this year, and we'll see how it compares to my normal early December application. If it works as well, I'll consider it a replacement for it.

I think I mentioned a friend bought a house in your town a few months ago. He's totally new to taking care of a yard. He's not going to get crazy like us, but he's into it enough that he's going to turn a neglected yard around. He bought a 46 inch riding mower. At least one area will need a Spring overseed, so I'll help him with it. I already convinced him to buy a bag of crabgrass prevention, and ordered a bag for him along with mine from the supplier in Plainville. My sales rep brought it over to me last week, so I'm ready for next March/April now; that way I won't have to worry about trying to get it in late Winter when the virus is going to be raging!

That's cool about the Carbon-G. I saw the Andersons version a while back. I used the Ultramate SG a couple of times so far, but that has to be sprayed. (I tried applying it dry and it was a mess.) Lesco is also coming out with a long-duration PCU fert to compete with the other brands, I heard.

Hopefully next Spring will be a return to normal for you and your neighbors and you can focus on the lawn again!


----------



## UMStevo (Aug 25, 2020)

Would love to see an update


----------

